# Ati Radeon HD 7950 --&gt;Frage - komischen Fehler



## Jeronimos (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe PC-Games User,

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar:

ist es normal, dass bei der Grafikkarte, wenn man 1920 x 1080 am Monitor es macht, dass es dann an den Rändern schwarz wird (siehe Bild, die Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080 Pixeln, so sieht es aus)?. Ich habe eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB, 12GB DDR3 Speicher, 1 TB, 500GB beides Festplattenspeicher, einen I5 750 Prozessor und einen Iiyama Pro Lite E2475HDS

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen?

Bei der Auflösung 1680 x 1050, habe ich keine schwarzen Ränder.

Bei den Spielen ist es auch so, dass ich es nicht in 1920 x 1080 Pixeln auflösen kann.

Besonders bei Far Cry 3, geht es überhaupt nicht, da habe ich schwarze Ränder, spiele es mit 160 x 1050, da bringt die Option "Randlos" auch nichts.

Ich hatte eine Nvidia Geforce GTS 250, und da lief es einwandfrei...

Die Einstellungen im CCC (Catylyst Control Center) sind auf "Standard".

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

LG Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2013)

Der Monitor hat aber 1920x1080, oder?


Google mal nach "amd schwarze ränder overscan" oder so, da solltest Du die Lösung finden, das hat nämlich idR was mit overscan zu tun.


----------



## Jeronimos (2. Januar 2013)

ja, der Monitor hat 1920 x 1080 pixeln, ich werde heute das Betriebssystem mal neu installieren...und den Treiber auf der offiziellen Homepage von AMD rutnerladen, weil die von Gigabyte verlatet ist, das ist die Version 8 und bei AMD schon die Version 12


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2013)

Treiber sollte man eh bei AMD runterladen, man braucht keine speziellen für die einzelnen Hersteller 


aber windows musst Du nicht neu draufmachen, außer du wolltest das sowieso mal tun. Ansonsten teste mal die neueren Treiber und dann mal eben das mit Overscan.


----------



## Jeronimos (3. Januar 2013)

so hat alles geklappt neues problem, wollte gta 4 spielen, müsste ja alles auf den maximalen details laufen, nur ich kann die Einstellung nicht ändern, 3GB werden zwar angezeigt, aber unter Dxdiag wird nur 327MB angezeigt  , habe versucht es irgendwie zu ändern mit den Tipps, aber geht nicht...kann man das irgendwie ändern das dxdiag 3GB anzeigt? ist irgendwie voll komisch...dann kann ich es ja nicht auf maximalen Details spielen.  kann die Auflösung nicht mal ändern.

EDIT: Mit GPUZ zeigt es 3GB an, bei Dxdiag aber nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Jeronimos schrieb:


> so hat alles geklappt neues problem, wollte gta 4 spielen, müsste ja alles auf den maximalen details laufen, nur ich kann die Einstellung nicht ändern, 3GB werden zwar angezeigt, aber unter Dxdiag wird nur 327MB angezeigt  , habe versucht es irgendwie zu ändern mit den Tipps, aber geht nicht...kann man das irgendwie ändern das dxdiag 3GB anzeigt? ist irgendwie voll komisch...dann kann ich es ja nicht auf maximalen Details spielen.  kann die Auflösung nicht mal ändern.
> 
> EDIT: Mit GPUZ zeigt es 3GB an, bei Dxdiag aber nicht.



Entweder falsche Anzeige mit dxdiag oder aber nur das belegte RAM wird angezeigt. 

Und was genau geht bei GTA4 nicht? Was ist mit anderen Spielen?



Stomanschluss der Karte hast Du aber BEIDE versorgt?


----------



## Jeronimos (3. Januar 2013)

Ja, habe beide Stromanschlüsse versort...ich kann die Einstellung nicht ändern...es steht:

Warnung: Die aktuellen Grafikeinstellungen überschreiten das empfohlene Ressourcen limit deines Systems. Es wird empfohlen, die Grafikeinstellungen zu reduzieren um das Spiel ordnungsgemäß zu starten.

200 / 3044 MB


Es ist alles auf "niedrig", eigentlich müsste es auf "Hoch" laufen...
-------------------

Ich denke mal, dass es an Dxdiag liegt  

EDIT: Habe das problem gefunden, es liegt am Spiel, leider funktionieren die Tipps nicht, und die neuen Updates Patch 1.0.7.0 kann ich auch nicht installieren, habe es deinstalliert....

Bei den anderen Spielen, läuft es einwandfrei flüssig, und kann die Einstellungen ändern...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Hast Du für GTA denn den neuesten Patch drauf? Benutzt Du Mods? Vlt mal den Benchmark bei den Optionen in GTA durchführen.

Das macht ja auch keinen Sinn: da sind nur 200 von über 3000MB Speicher belegt. Oder kannst Du diesen Wert vlt SELBER ändern und danach dann auch hohe EInstellungen?


----------



## Jeronimos (3. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, das installiert, nicht mal den neusten Patch, weil 7Zip die Datei "angeblich" nicht findet... Ich benutze überhaupt keine Mods...ich hatte auch den Benchmark laufen lassen, lief so mit 60 FPS auf niedrig...die Grafikkarte wurde erkannt... ich werde morgen mal es nochmal versuchen... wenn es nicht geht, dann schau ich mal, ob es mit Episodes from Liberty City auch so ist...

LG Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Der Patch muss lieber drauf, aber hast Du denn die Dateien mit 7zip in einen anderern Ordner entpacken wollen, oder hast Du etwa nur den Patch mit 7zip aufgemacht, in 7zip dann aber sofort die Patch/Setup-Datei gestartet? Letzteres geht nicht, du musst erst alle Dateien entpacken und dann dort, wohin die entpackt wurden, die Installationsdatei starten.

Falls es nur eine Datei ist: evlt muss die halt auch im GTA-Ordner sein?

ach ja: Du hast nicht die Steam-Version, oder?


----------



## Jeronimos (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die CD-Version, habe den Patch runtergeladen (Patch 1.0.7.0) dann es per 7Zip entpackt, die Setup Datei gestartet, und dann kam die Fehlermeldung, dass er die Datei nicht finden würde oder so....

EDIT: Installiere es jetzt nochmal...und werde es dann per WIN RAR öffnen und den Setup starten.

++++++UPDATE+++++++++++++++++++

Jetzt läuft es, endlich, installiert, patch 1.0.7.0 installiert, dann Games for Windows live die neuste Version 3.5 installiert und dann unter die Gta 4.EXE den Befehl unter Ziel, ans ende "-norestrictions" eingegeben, und siehe da es läuft


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Nee, nicht öffnen und Setup starten - das war schon richtig so, dass Du es ERST entpackt hast. Aber vlt muss der Patch in den gleichen Ordner wie GTA, oder auch auf keinen Fall dort rein - gibt es eine Readme-Datei mit dabei? Und hast du mal nach der Datei gesucht, die er nicht findet?


----------



## Jeronimos (4. Januar 2013)

Nein, benutze jetzt WinRar, habe 7Zip deinstalliert...


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (6. Januar 2013)

http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-so...ti-radeon-hd-7950-frage-komischen-fehler.html

und das mit dem dxdiag liegt daran das ein stück deines alten treiber von deiner nv noch in USE ist

betriebssystem in save mode starten und manuell alle nvidia Treiber Einträge in der registry löschen


----------

